# ONL - One North Entertainment



## System (24 September 2010)

RGM Media Limited (RGM) was formerly known as Biosignal Limited (BOS).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the BOS thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=564


----------



## System (6 January 2012)

On 29/12/11 RGM Media Limited (RGM) changed its name to One North Entertainment Limited (ONL).


----------

